# Fairgrove 2019 car show.



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Day one of the long week end.
We attended this one in 2017, were told then as they were passing out flyers at another car show we were at, ALL the BEAN SOUP YOU CAN EAT. 
Well that statement was not true, I like salt Kare gets in my case all the time about my use of a salt shaker. that bean soup was so bad Kare couldn't eaty it and if it would have much salter I wouldn't have either. Was so bad that I didn't hant any more after the first 8 ounce cup of it.

Also didn't like how they chose best of show. A high school girl who be came the queen for a year of the bean fest who probably didn't know who built Ford Mustangs was who picked the best of show.
Same thing this year so that didn't change with the new people putting the show on She picked a Pink car when asked about it she didn't even know the year let alone a Mecury.






Nope we attended this show due to our friend Jim saying it had gotten better in 2018 with the new group.
Jims Cuda, has his arms crossed behing the car, just as nice and the Mercry.




I would take Jims car before the Merc my self.






Bean farming has came a long way from even the 1960's.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice street rod V 6 powdered. Trying to figure out if it is a Buick odd fire?









Beautiful 8 month old Willy's, the owners has 2 others.





Beautiful Buick Riv, the owner is a really nice fellow too.





When was the last time you saw a VW thing?





Picture does not do this 66 Ford justice.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

A nice Ford street rod.





Olds Cutlass a Project car.





Older V dub bug.





Another old Ford F1. 





And yet another Ford at this 70% Chevy show.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Darrins Chevell rug rat hauler, Darrin has two of the little munckins too





I was in a hurry at this point only 10 miniutes left for the show. Should have spent more time taking pictures of this VW Rat Rod bus. It has rebar for the roof rack and ladder up there. A scoop on the left side to ram air over the air cooled engine. there were also two electric fans mounted on the rear as we saw folloing it out to the hiway after the show





Early Suburban towing a ham can travel trailer. restoreing old travel trailers is a up coming thing here.





Beautiful Dodge Polara rag top.





Love this Dodge, the color plays a huge part in loving it.





Nice old Chevy for some one 99% complete Engine purrs like a contented kitten, 13,000 takes it home.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Old's Cutless W30.





Not grand dads Ford ranger.





Rat rod Chevy COE, 350 CID power plant.





48 MPG with this Perkins Diesel engine powered Rat Rod. With a good tail wind he can get 50 MPG. Engine came from a combine.





Old fellow who needed a walker to get around loves his Old Ford Beauty. Do not blame him it is a keeper for sure.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Dan had his 1965 Buick grand sport there also.





A nice old Ford F1.






A good looking Ford coupe.






A Chevy Rug Rat Hauler.






A Bubble top Chevy.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice old Chevy, said it was a chevy show. Not one stock Model T or A there.





1991 Dodge 3/4 ton Cummins powered Dodge.





Nice street rod.





Buick Reatta 1990 model.





Then there is our beautiful Buick.





And last of all a Ford Ranchro.






 Al


----------



## milkman (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks Al, I like the ranchero and that's a nice '30 chevy sedan.


----------

